# what a geek does with to much time...



## Orbit (Feb 20, 2004)

omg wat a geek with to much time

http://www.anti-apple.com/


----------



## andychrist (Feb 20, 2004)

What I wanna know is, where did they get that picture of me from?


----------



## Orbit (Feb 20, 2004)

what one of the pics is of you?


----------



## andychrist (Feb 20, 2004)

some idiot.


----------



## Randman (Feb 20, 2004)

49 idiots, to be exact. The number who joined the forum. It did make me laugh but then I'm bored right now so it wouldn't take much.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 20, 2004)

he can't spell.







yea, get your ant-apple.com email.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 20, 2004)

let's donate for this guy to find some medical help.


----------



## Timmargh (Feb 20, 2004)

Hmm - I think he may have some issues. What's betting he's never used a Mac in his life?


----------



## diablojota (Feb 20, 2004)

It's funny how some people are so retarded to waste time on bashing something.  I do give him points for being very gay though as made very apparent for his website. It's nice to see someone come out of the closet in such a robust way.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 20, 2004)

Oh c'mon! Gays have more taste than that. Don't bash the gays.


----------



## diablojota (Feb 20, 2004)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> Oh c'mon! Gays have more taste than that. Don't bash the gays.




You're right. I apologize to the gay community.  Maybe there is another group we can classify him in?  Any suggestions?


----------



## Gnomo (Feb 20, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> let's donate for this guy to find some medical help.


Or at least a book on good web design.


----------



## hulkaros (Feb 20, 2004)

M$ Zealots group? M$ Sheep group? M$ Victim group? M$ Zombie group? M$ LameA$$ group?

Nah! Too many M$ groups to list here


----------



## Timmargh (Feb 20, 2004)

diablojota said:
			
		

> You're right. I apologize to the gay community.  Maybe there is another group we can classify him in?  Any suggestions?




How about the 'Stupid' community?


----------



## Randman (Feb 20, 2004)

"Stupid" community rejected him. Only person to publically support him was the idiot who tore apart his G5 (and I still claim it wasn't a hoax).


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Feb 20, 2004)

How about we all register at there site and overwhelm it with pro mac info?


----------



## Browni (Feb 20, 2004)

Thats the best idea i have heard all day!


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 20, 2004)

That only used up maybe 10 seconds of my time before I left.  What a waste...I'll never get those 10 seconds back.


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Feb 20, 2004)

Errrg i wish DOS attacks werent illegal!


----------



## UNIX X11 (Feb 20, 2004)

Ahahahaha. I lmao'd. Too funny. I think I should give him some WINE...


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Feb 20, 2004)

By the way this thread should be renamed to "What the worlds biggest losers do with there free time"


----------



## Orbit (Feb 20, 2004)

lol yeah good thinking


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 21, 2004)

Oh wait, any group that accepts that ... nice guy who raped the G5 to put Dell inside. That group will like this ant-apple mail guy.


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 21, 2004)

Did someone hack him? The site won't load...


----------



## chemistry_geek (Feb 21, 2004)

diablojota said:
			
		

> You're right. I apologize to the gay community.  Maybe there is another group we can classify him in?  Any suggestions?



Troubled?  Touched in the head?  Anti-social?  Those who have "issues"? Immature?  Mildly brain-damaged.  On Slashdot, this guy would be known as a "Troll".


----------



## RacerX (Feb 21, 2004)

I find the site odd. I don't like Windows, but wouldn't take the time or energy to make a site about it. Further, why would he care enough about Apple to do this. Most Microsoft haters are fueled by the fact that they are forced to use Microsoft products. Last I checked, nearly no one is forced to use Apple products. It would be about the same as me putting up an Anti-Sun site. I don't have to even acknowledge Sun's existence if I didn't want too.

Sadly, this site seems to be the poster child of anti social behavior and bigotry. Hating for the sheer pleasure of hating. That must really be a sad existence. I feel sorry for him.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Feb 21, 2004)

RacerX said:
			
		

> I find the site odd. I don't like Windows, but wouldn't take the time or energy to make a site about it. Further, why would he care enough about Apple to do this. Most Microsoft haters are fueled by the fact that they are forced to use Microsoft products. Last I checked, nearly no one is forced to use Apple products. It would be about the same as me putting up an Anti-Sun site. I don't have to even acknowledge Sun's existence if I didn't want too.
> 
> Sadly, this site seems to be the poster child of anti social behavior and bigotry. Hating for the sheer pleasure of hating. That must really be a sad existence. I feel sorry for him.



Racer, this guy's very likely a little lost, in the dark, he doesn't even know that he's "missing" something in life.  Personally, I cannot feel sorry for someone who is not capable of knowing that he is missing something.  I can feel sorry for the vicitims, but not the perpetraitor.  People generally get what's coming to them.  Perhaps he has the capacity to change and develop, but that's his path in life, not ours.  And people won't change their ways until they want to or are willing to change.  There are instances when their behavior is so excentric or dangerous that the law steps in and incarceration is required.

Look on the bright side, he's bashing a computer company and not (that we know of) hurting people based on race, ethnicity, religion, gender, lifestyle preference, etc...


----------



## andychrist (Feb 21, 2004)

"This site was made pride, without an Apple"


----------



## RacerX (Feb 21, 2004)

chemistry_geek said:
			
		

> Look on the bright side, he's bashing a computer company and not (that we know of) hurting people based on race, ethnicity, religion, gender, lifestyle preference, etc...



True.

  On the other hand, as people are pointing out, his assault on the English language continues unabated.  

_(I would hate to have the grammar police go through my sites...  )_


----------



## Orbit (Feb 21, 2004)

ok here is some more nolife geeks websites:

http://www.mac-sucks.com/index.php
http://www.downhillbattle.org/itunes/

and here is a proper site:

http://www.fuckmicrosoft.com/


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Feb 22, 2004)

We should all come together in an effort to take these sites down with our "inferior" computers


----------



## UNIX X11 (Feb 22, 2004)

http://www.fuckapple.com


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Feb 22, 2004)

> After all, just look at that horribly filthy domain name you just typed into your browser


 Kinda funny how they talk about that domain name and yet they own fuckmicrosoft.com...


----------



## Ricky (Feb 22, 2004)

> The all-new iPod
> 1.5 songs in your pocket.
> 
> Carry your entire music collection in your pocket with the new super-slim iPod. Its lighter than 100 CDs and packs a battery that lasts five minutes. Just plug the iPod into your Mac and your entire 1-song music library is automatically downloaded at blazing FireWire speed of 1k/minute. Starting at $299, it even works with Windows.


Oh, ouch.  Apple's reputation is tarnished forever.


----------



## hulkaros (Feb 23, 2004)

UNIX X11 said:
			
		

> http://www.fuckapple.com


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 23, 2004)

well, www.microsofthelp.com and www.microsoftsecurity.com can be worth a laugh or two too


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Feb 23, 2004)

lol thats excellent


----------



## hulkaros (Feb 24, 2004)




----------

